# This is the life.



## Encolpius

Hello friends, I hope you know the English idiom: *This is the life!* Here you can read more about it. It is something you say when life is great, for instance if you're on holidays in a tropical paradise, lying on the beach in the sun sipping a Martini and being accompanied by two hot chicks, etc. What do you say in Polish? Thanks.


----------



## jasio

"Życie jak w Madrycie" perhaps (literally: 'life like in Madrid').


----------



## Encolpius

Very interesting you use Madrid. That makes me think of a similar Czech phrase but they use Hawaii.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Encolpius said:


> Very interesting you use Madrid. That makes me think of a similar Czech phrase but they use Hawaii.


"w Madrycie" rhymes with "życie". Other rhyming alternatives are little appropriate or lack sense ( w korycie, o świcie, w niebycie ?).


----------



## Encolpius

I see, thanks.


----------



## Ben Jamin

You can also use an almost exact equivalent of the English phrase: "*To* jest życie!" or "*To* się nazywa życie!" (To i strongly stressed).


----------



## Karton Realista

Ben Jamin said:


> You can also use an almost exact equivalent of the English phrase: "*To* jest życie!" or "*To* się nazywa życie!" (To i strongly stressed).


Looks like a calque from English, taken from movies etc.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Karton Realista said:


> Looks like a calque from English, taken from movies etc.


I have been hearing this phrase occasionally in sixty years, so your hypothesis is not plausible.


----------



## Karton Realista

Ben Jamin said:


> I have been hearing this phrase occasionally in sixty years, so your hypothesis is not plausible.


Well, I have been owned.


----------



## marw88

To me the closest Polish equivalent would be "żyć nie umierać" (lit. to live, not to die).


----------



## MB

Ben Jamin said:


> You can also use an almost exact equivalent of the English phrase: "*To* jest życie!" or "*To* się nazywa życie!" (To i strongly stressed).





Karton Realista said:


> Looks like a calque from English, taken from movies etc.



I wouldn't agree a bit with Karton Realista on that one. "To jest życie" with the "To" being stressed is one of the best way of translating the English phrase, if not the best.


----------



## MB

Second, I would recommend every non-native user of the Polish language that they keep very far away from the phrase, "Życie jak w Madrycie." It's very probable that I haven't used the phrase, or used it very few times, in my whole life; let alone somebody who's not a native Polish user.


----------



## MB

marw88 said:


> To me the closest Polish equivalent would be "żyć nie umierać" (lit. to live, not to die).



That's quite a good one.


----------



## Karton Realista

szymbert said:


> I wouldn't agree a bit with Karton Realista on that one.


Read all the posts (my exchange with Ben Jamin), I already revoked my previous opinion.


----------



## Karton Realista

szymbert said:


> Second, I would recommend every non-native user of the Polish language that they keep very far away from the phrase, "Życie jak w Madrycie." It's very probable that I haven't used the phrase, or used it very few times, in my whole life; let alone somebody who's not a native Polish user.


I've heard it a lot. Mostly from old people, but still. 
Where do you live? Some sayings don't exists in some regions, like "sroł, pierdzioł, gryz wode, mioł w dupie przyszkode" is used mostly in Silesia and neighbouring regions. 
I live in Masovia, ~40 km from Warsaw.


----------

